
Haskell for fast, concurrent, robust service (Twitter tech talk) - qubitcoder
http://youtu.be/6bkWvfI7QDQ
======
detaro
slides here: [https://snoyberg.github.io/generated/2015-11-10-twitter-
hask...](https://snoyberg.github.io/generated/2015-11-10-twitter-haskell-fast-
concurrent-robust-services.html#/)

